# Whats the weather like were you are ?



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Sunny in nottingham today whats the weather like were you are today


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> Sunny in nottingham today whats the weather like were you are today


Since I´m the one who is usually moaning about how cold it is over here, it must be good cos I havent for a while lol. The last week has been beautiful. Temp around 25 - 30c and sunny. It was windy over the weekend and yesterday, my lilo ended up in next doors garden, but its not so bad today. The evenings tend to be a bit cooler 12 - 15c, but summers on its way.

I think the UK is having its summer now ready for the cold and rain to come in June, July, August LOL

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Since I´m the one who is usually moaning about how cold it is over here, it must be good cos I havent for a while lol. The last week has been beautiful. Temp around 25 - 30c and sunny. It was windy over the weekend and yesterday, my lilo ended up in next doors garden, but its not so bad today. The evenings tend to be a bit cooler 12 - 15c, but summers on its way.
> 
> I think the UK is having its summer now ready for the cold and rain to come in June, July, August LOL
> 
> Jo xx



i wish it was that nice here jo ah well i can cuddle up to the mrs when its cold and look at my big toe,s ouch ouch did u see the pic i put on yesterday lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> i wish it was that nice here jo ah well i can cuddle up to the mrs when its cold and look at my big toe,s ouch ouch did u see the pic i put on yesterday lol


Well if you were mine, I wouldnt let you anywhere near me with those toes YUK 

Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Sunny with blue skies here in the north east ............. not quite 25 degrees tho'


Doggy


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*ouch ouch ouch*



jojo said:


> Well if you were mine, I wouldnt let you anywhere near me with those toes YUK
> 
> Jo xx


keep asking the mrs if she wants a nibble !
there taking the big bandages of in about an hours at the clinic thank god ive been walking like a duck for the last 2 days


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Sunny with blue skies here in the north east ............. not quite 25 degrees tho'
> 
> 
> Doggy


i no this is the time of year when all this lot in spain start rubbing it in now lol 

mind u cant blame them hopefully i can do it next year 

have a good day


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great weather yesterday, looks great for today .......and the next 6/7 months lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Great weather yesterday, looks great for today .......and the next 6/7 months lol



Its cloudy and and looks like rain here this morning!!???

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Great weather yesterday, looks great for today .......and the next 6/7 months lol


niceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its cloudy and and looks like rain here this morning!!???
> 
> Jo



sounds like your going to have to grin and bare it today then


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Blue skies, warm and beautiful outside - Madrid.


----------

